# The Luckiest Tegus on the PLANET!



## TEGUASAUROUS (Feb 7, 2010)

This is my kids new enclosure, like i said they are the luckiest Tegu's around.


----------



## rmzsuzuki89 (Feb 7, 2010)

Looks good. Are those real, living plants? I can't tell from the pics.


----------



## isdrake (Feb 7, 2010)

That looks wonderful.


----------



## rrcoolj (Feb 7, 2010)

Wonderful enclosure! well done!


----------



## nemo66 (Feb 7, 2010)

amazing set up. you should consider doing a walk through of the plans. i would really love to know more about how its set up


----------



## lazyjr52 (Feb 7, 2010)

That's insane! Very nice enclosure you have there.


----------



## mis jaksin (Feb 7, 2010)

looks great, nice work!

what are the dimensions of your enclosure?


----------



## rmzsuzuki89 (Feb 7, 2010)

nemo66 said:


> amazing set up. you should consider doing a walk through of the plans. i would really love to know more about how its set up



I'll second this.


----------



## Adam87 (Feb 7, 2010)

wow thats beautiful mad props


----------



## TanMan57 (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow just wow simply amazing


----------



## TeguKid80 (Feb 7, 2010)

That's absolutely incredible!


----------



## TEGUASAUROUS (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for all those kind comments, I worked very hard on this enclosure for my kids . I absolutely love these Tegu's more than I ever thought possible and want the best for myself and them. Im crazy about doing things that work in my life and so far this enclosure is working well. I really did'nt do much research about Tegu's before I seen a clip of them that a friend of mine showed me that owns a local reptile shop here in town. I instantly knew I had to have one, so I ordered two of them. The first enclosure I built was out of a showcase and was about 2' deep by 6' long and 3' high. I knew it would'nt last long at the rate that they were growing so I asked my soon to be father-in-law if i could build the new enclosure in his home, so I did. I had more trouble figuring out how to upload pics on here than anything, Im not real computer savy! I will get in down and I will post play by play pics if your all interested. Im all about HAPPY and HEALTHY people and reptiles! I just realized that I can reply to each of you at a time, so I will do so. Any assistance to navigate around this site would be greatly appreciated! Im eager to share with all my creations! I planned on posting a video or two on you tube soon as i figure that out as well. Thanks again and LOVE and LIGHT to all!!!


----------



## rmzsuzuki89 (Feb 7, 2010)

TEGUASAUROUS said:



> Thanks for all those kind comments, I worked very hard on this enclosure for my kids . I absolutely love these Tegu's more than I ever thought possible and want the best for myself and them. Im crazy about doing things that work in my life and so far this enclosure is working well. I really did'nt do much research about Tegu's before I seen a clip of them that a friend of mine showed me that owns a local reptile shop here in town. I instantly knew I had to have one, so I ordered two of them. The first enclosure I built was out of a showcase and was about 2' deep by 6' long and 3' high. I knew it would'nt last long at the rate that they were growing so I asked my soon to be father-in-law if i could build the new enclosure in his home, so I did. I had more trouble figuring out how to upload pics on here than anything, *Im not real computer savy!* I will get in down and I will post play by play pics if your all interested. Im all about HAPPY and HEALTHY people and reptiles! I just realized that I can reply to each of you at a time, so I will do so. Any assistance to navigate around this site would be greatly appreciated! Im eager to share with all my creations! I planned on posting a video or two on you tube soon as i figure that out as well. Thanks again and LOVE and LIGHT to all!!!



*I hear you on that haha.*

I'm interested.


----------



## nemo66 (Feb 8, 2010)

most definitely play by play would be much loved


----------



## nemo66 (Feb 12, 2010)

bump


----------



## cornking4 (Feb 21, 2010)

Did you use styrofoam and grout for the platforms?


----------



## ashesc212 (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow!!! That looks great! You should start selling them. That looks way better then most of the retail ones online!


----------



## Dom3rd (Mar 2, 2010)

I would like to see the play by play too that cage is amazing


----------



## simon021 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thats incredible!


----------



## Maro1 (May 31, 2010)

I'll wait to build mine until I see how you did yours. Awesome cage!

Maro1


----------



## preston897 (May 31, 2010)

i would like to know the dimensions of that cage.


----------



## brutus13 (Jun 1, 2010)

I would love to have the blue prints to that. We are dedicating a room for our tegu when we get him and that set up would work perfectly. Great job!!


----------



## Herplings (Jun 1, 2010)

Sick....

That set up is amazing. Nice craftsmanship. :roon


----------



## SaulUA27 (Jun 1, 2010)

would definitely be interested in seeing how this got put together lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

I, as well, would greatly appreciate a "play-by-play" on how you designed and constructed that AMAZING enclosure!!


----------

